# Beware of...!



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

I haven't gone through all the threads here so this may be a repeat, but here goes: post various general issues about SW or BM paints that you're aware of...I'll start by saying the SW paints as of late are not performing well for us, and feedback from our rep confirms that we are not alone in our concerns - poor coverage (Emerald, Super paint) lack of uniformity of finishes (Duration, Emerald, Super paint...) "picture framing" ( all of the above) and I think its a general struggle between new VOC rules and their colorants that they have yet to solve...Emerald was supposed to be as good or better than Aura, and it doesn't even come close. As far as BM, we use Aura matte and satin inside now almost exclusively, and we are finding that certain off-whites are so lacking in tints they cover badly - "Mascarpone" is one such color...two finish coats over white primer are still streaking/shadowing pretty good. I figured this thread might help some of you (us) before we are neck deep in a project and have to face these hard truths too late...and if anyone has any ideas on how to get the best coverage out of those off whites I'm all ears! :/


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Be-aware of application thickness. 



All the problems you describe are indications of thin application. Check your wet film thickness as you apply. To get the best performance out of any paint, it needs to be applied close to spec. 

Aura guarantees two coat coverage with any color, and it will provided your application thickness is where it should be. 
It's an easy thing to check, and can make all the difference.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Aura coverage in some whites has always been sketchy, but yes I have noticed paints aren't performing as well as they have in the past.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Mascarpone over gray colonial front porch spindles killed us on a job. Aura low luster exterior.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Is it that these products are designed to be sprayed rather then brush and rolled? And if they're not, it certainly helps to spray when trying to cover in one coat.


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

We do a lot more interior brushing than spraying, as we are mostly repainters vs. new construction...as far as this color we have started a third finish coat, and finally we are seeing the coverage - thin coats definitely are NOT the problem. I have our rep coming out tomorrow to discuss it but this may just be a lack of tint...I know some are that way...as far as BM, we have used it way more than any other paint brand and have been at this for 27 years now - in our experience no other brand comes close. As far as SW, I just don't know anymore - their formulas need much improvement if they want our business at this point...and since they bought Purdy, the lack of quality control has trickled over - their 2.5 angled brushes turn into a mangled mess every time now. Their roller sleeves have odd end cuts, etc etc...nothing lasts forever, I know, but today's world is rife with QC issues and it bugs the heck out me... :/


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Ayuh, never had a problem with SuperPaint satin interior until last year.
Freakin' 'hat bands' galore.
Same with the ProMar 200.
Also sheen issues when rolling Duration.

Manager & sales rep tried to tell me we need to change brushes and roller covers. I told them their paint sucks now.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

PaintPerfect said:


> We do a lot more interior brushing than spraying, as we are mostly repainters vs. new construction...as far as this color we have started a third finish coat, and finally we are seeing the coverage - thin coats definitely are NOT the problem. I have our rep coming out tomorrow to discuss it but this may just be a lack of tint...I know some are that way...as far as BM, we have used it way more than any other paint brand and have been at this for 27 years now - in our experience no other brand comes close. As far as SW, I just don't know anymore - their formulas need much improvement if they want our business at this point...and since they bought Purdy, the lack of quality control has trickled over - t*heir 2.5 angled brushes turn into a mangled mess* every time now. Their roller sleeves have odd end cuts, etc etc...nothing lasts forever, I know, but today's world is rife with QC issues and it bugs the heck out me...
> 
> 
> I've had more color issues with SW the last couple years than the previous 15 to 20 years, add to that bad pricing and green staff I have went back to BM for most products.
> ...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm using that Harmony for the first time on a job. Drywall. I like it. Real nice paint.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I use BM a lot. Used to get up/down roller marks. Found the issue with tints was the cause. Some tints are super glossy and some are dead flat. So the occasional colour would come along that called for some glossy tints added to a flat base and of course it'd be the big wall that runs from the front door all the way back to the rear bay window. Always looked perfect straight on. Work arounds included some if the following: use a lower pile. Roll one way. Change sheen of base (flat to egg), switch brands, or close curtains on bay window. 

Switched from 2.5 firm to 2.5 extra firm after aura came out. 

Do NOT maintain a wet edge for aura got rid of hat banding

Ask for double shake, or decant some of the paint for better shake when using aura. Stopped the picture framing cause all the white left under the rim would slightly lighten the paint in the cut can vs the load in the tray. 

Cut twice roll twice on the high spots to get the ladder back on my truck quicker, and not leave muffin marks on the first coat 

Don't really use SW much so can't say anything negative.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Danahy said:


> I use BM a lot. Used to get up/down roller marks. Found the issue with tints was the cause. Some tints are super glossy and some are dead flat. So the occasional colour would come along that called for some glossy tints added to a flat base and of course it'd be the big wall that runs from the front door all the way back to the rear bay window. Always looked perfect straight on. Work arounds included some if the following: use a lower pile. Roll one way. Change sheen of base (flat to egg), switch brands, or close curtains on bay window.
> 
> Switched from 2.5 firm to 2.5 extra firm after aura came out.
> 
> ...


We had similar issues, thanks for the tiips.

"muffin marks?"


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Marks from ladder boots on a fresh first coat. I had to think for a minute before I understood too George.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> Aura guarantees two coat coverage with any color, and it will provided your application thickness is where it should be.
> It's an easy thing to check, and can make all the difference.


Did you really not know that Benjamin Moore lies? Aura is a great product, no doubt about it. For certain applications, it's the best thing in town. But, every color does not cover in two coats and I can guarantee you that Benjamin knew this when they launched the product. Sure, some applicators can get paint to cover better than other applicators and this is exactly why Benjamin Moore knew they could get away with placing an outright, blatant lie in the marketing materials.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Both SW and BM have lost so much in quality over the last few years its ridiculous. Their products are never consistent. Just when you get into groove with a product line that seems to work great what to they do? Reformulate and turn it into crap. Im so tired of switching product lines to find something that is consistent, I dont use either one anymore. For what SW and BM charge for their products they should be consistent and flawless. High prices should equivalent high quality.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Pretty happy with what i use.

Natura, promar zero.

Maybe it is your brush.

I use picassos and other proform tools!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Carl said:


> Did you really not know that Benjamin Moore lies? Aura is a great product, no doubt about it. For certain applications, it's the best thing in town. But, every color does not cover in two coats and I can guarantee you that Benjamin knew this when they launched the product. Sure, some applicators can get paint to cover better than other applicators and this is exactly why Benjamin Moore knew they could get away with placing an outright, blatant lie in the marketing materials.



Well, I don't know if it so much a lie as just being misleading by technicality. 
No doubt two 'coats' of Aura done by drawdown in a lab would cover anything. 
Same thing with the supposed 'one coat coverage paints out there. 



One application of paint is by no means certain to qualify as one 'coat' of paint as defined by the manufacturer. But I don't see how that makes it a lie by them. 
They are just basically saying that this paint, has these qualities, at a specific film thickness.
How many applications it takes to achieve that specific film thickness varies. 

Personally I'm impressed with the new paints. Especially Emerald and Aura.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I add floetrol or XIM extender to just about every zero or low voc paint I purchase now. You can't expect to keep a wet edge with these products anymore, its just the life of a low voc product, no more extenders. Hatbanding should not occur if you roll tight!! Use a weenie on the high stuff and small walls for a better blend to your roller.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Extenders kinda kill the zero voc thing right?

Not sure whats so tough. Cut in and roll when cut in stuff is dry.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Be-aware of application thickness.
> 
> All the problems you describe are indications of thin application. Check your wet film thickness as you apply. To get the best performance out of any paint, it needs to be applied close to spec.
> 
> ...


That's a load of crud. The color marscapone that the OP mentioned is horrible. I applied "marscapone" to a off white wall and it took 3 coats. I have had aura in whites and off whites take 3 coats. I have also had bright reds take 4 coats and still a slight picture frame. Aura is not the be all end all but it is still very superior and my go to paint.

The 2 coat guarantee coverage is a load of crap.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

George Z said:


> We had similar issues, thanks for the tiips. "muffin marks?"


George!
Been a long time, how ya been?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I did some pale yellow Aura the other day over blue. I just barely made it cover in two. Wasn't really even a very dark blue. Any little thin spot on the cut would show through, definitely didn't cover easy. 

All I'm saying is one application doesn't always equal one coat. Not a knock to anyone's skills or techniques, just an observation I've made by measuring my own and others application.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I prefer Regal Select to Aura on both interior and exterior. I just use a tinted primer when the formula calls for it. 

Satin Impervo is a far cry from what it used to be. I've found advanced to be a better alternative.

Ultra spec is alright.

508 ceiling paint is good.

Here is a cabinet door that was recently brushed with oil Impervo :










The photo highlights some drips on the side, but the faces are so ropey the HO fired the guy. I remember when you could lay out Impervo with anything and it would level perfectly. 

After sanding the sh!t out if the door and spraying one coat of 253-04:











253 is a really nice latex undercoat that hasn't seamed to have changed very much.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We had to do 3 coats of Aura satin int white over light gray. I've had Aura linen white not cover well too. Conversely I think the Gennex paints are still the best stuff yet, overall. Sure old school oil flowed better, but I don't miss the stuff.


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

Our rep came out today and saw that we had tinted our primer to Mascarpone and thought it would cover better, and so far it seems to be. However, he admitted they have almost 60 colors they know are troublesome. My response was that they shouldn't offer colors that don't work. There is too little tint and titanium in these colors, minus a lot of yellow, which is translucent, hence the poor coverage. Selling a color with that formula is a dumb move on their part. As far as brushes, we have some guys who like the Picasso brushes but I've found the Chinex to be basically the same and i like them. Its the cuts on the bristle tips that aren't so sharp anymore...anyway, thanks all for your feedback - I won't try to dispute or argue with some of the conflicting opinions, because as we all know, we all have our way of doing things and we all see the results differently. I will say that whoever is using Emerald, I find it hard to believe it looks that great when you're done - every single project we used it on was headache and I was personally bothered by its performance...


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

Also - I never trust these two phrases: self-priming, and one-coat coverage. Nothing covers WELL ENOUGH in one with a dramatic color change.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

PaintPerfect said:


> Our rep came out today and saw that we had tinted our primer to Mascarpone and thought it would cover better, and so far it seems to be. However, he admitted they have almost 60 colors they know are troublesome. My response was that they shouldn't offer colors that don't work. There is too little tint and titanium in these colors, minus a lot of yellow, which is translucent, hence the poor coverage. Selling a color with that formula is a dumb move on their part. As far as brushes, we have some guys who like the Picasso brushes but I've found the Chinex to be basically the same and i like them. Its the cuts on the bristle tips that aren't so sharp anymore...anyway, thanks all for your feedback - I won't try to dispute or argue with some of the conflicting opinions, because as we all know, we all have our way of doing things and we all see the results differently. I will say that whoever is using Emerald, I find it hard to believe it looks that great when you're done - every single project we used it on was headache and I was personally bothered by its performance...


Benjamin Moore is coming out with a 0X base to address the 60 clean off whites that have historically had poor hide. Ultra Spec first and it likely will migrate to other lines. As far as Self Priming goes, I have discussed how Aura is self priming in threads for years. The film is tighter without compromising breath ability due to automotive grade urethane reinforced proprietary waterborne colorants. The film tightness translates into greater spread rates. If you know the color is clean and may not cover in two coats, then inform your customer you may have to charge more or choose another color. Can anyone tell me how thick one coat of paint is on standard drywall with a volume solids of 48% spread at 450 sq ft? How many sheets of cigarette/rolling papers stacked together equals 2 coats of paint? How many coats of paint is the thickness of a standard quality business card? Stop complaining about hide and all the paint companies marketing and figure the job based on your expertise and the customers choice of color. You are the professional!!

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Natura-off white over deep red, two coats-no prime...

Wha?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

NACE said:


> Benjamin Moore is coming out with a 0X base to address the 60 clean off whites that have historically had poor hide. Ultra Spec first and it likely will migrate to other lines. As far as Self Priming goes, I have discussed how Aura is self priming in threads for years. The film is tighter without compromising breath ability due to automotive grade urethane reinforced proprietary waterborne colorants. The film tightness translates into greater spread rates. If you know the color is clean and may not cover in two coats, then inform your customer you may have to charge more or choose another color. Can anyone tell me how thick one coat of paint is on standard drywall with a volume solids of 48% spread at 450 sq ft? How many sheets of cigarette/rolling papers stacked together equals 2 coats of paint? How many coats of paint is the thickness of a standard quality business card? Stop complaining about hide and all the paint companies marketing and figure the job based on your expertise and the customers choice of color. You are the professional!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


 I don't know about anyone else but we spec 4 mils/coat.
3 coats for any yellow.
Proper prep, proper spread rates, we are having issues with both SW and BMs products at both the top and mid-level lines.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Two coats bright yellow duration over navaho white- no prime..

Mask door frames and windows, roll tight up to lid...

Maybe its your hired help...

Wha?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Two coats bright yellow duration over navaho white- no prime..
> 
> Mask door frames and windows, roll tight up to lid...
> 
> ...


The 1/4" line left at the top is unaccetable 'round the pahts.
Maybe you should upgrade your clientele.........................:whistling2:

If I can see it in these long distance pics you took, then it must be poking both eyes out from 8' away in da ROOM.

Hey, sometimes that is a great job, and sometimes, for 5% of my customers it is unacceptable.

You choose which folks you want to work for, and which ones make you the most coin and bid accordingly.

I prefer to raise the bar rather than lower it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Monstertruck said:


> The 1/4" line left at the top is unaccetable 'round the pahts.
> Maybe you should upgrade your clientele.........................:whistling2:
> 
> If I can see it in these long distance pics you took, then it must be poking both eyes out from 8' away in da ROOM.
> ...


I have a large range of customers. This was a client house for intellectually challenged. 

I do work for surgeons and other professionals. 

I was talking about the coverage of the yellow. What are you talking about?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I just wished the paint companies would tell the painters when they are changing/tweeking formulas. Sometimes you don't find out til months later that formulations were changed and that is what can be causing problems. Nothing worse than seeing a paint line you trusted and used for years suddenly change and you have no explanation.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm convinced that bm's crisp linen formula makes it a semi transparent white. Hate that colour with a passion.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> I have a large range of customers. This was a client house for intellectually challenged.
> 
> I do work for surgeons and other professionals.
> 
> I was talking about the coverage of the yellow. *What are you talking about*?


Just being an idiot as usual......


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Monstertruck said:


> Just being an idiot as usual......


Im a pro at that!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Im a pro at that!


Yeah but you make it look cool!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Yeah but you make it look cool!


Wha?!?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Wha?!?


It's all good.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Damon T said:


> It's all good.


Shewew!

I almost stompt off and quit PT for a day...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

NACE said:


> Benjamin Moore is coming out with a 0X base to address the 60 clean off whites that have historically had poor hide. Ultra Spec first and it likely will migrate to other lines. As far as Self Priming goes, I have discussed how Aura is self priming in threads for years. The film is tighter without compromising breath ability due to automotive grade urethane reinforced proprietary waterborne colorants. The film tightness translates into greater spread rates. If you know the color is clean and may not cover in two coats, then inform your customer you may have to charge more or choose another color.


Is White Dove one of the problem colors?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

No we use white dove a lot. One of our go-to trim and ceiling colors


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Bender said:


> Is White Dove one of the problem colors?


It depends on the product or finish but yes.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> Is White Dove one of the problem colors?


Go ask Alice. Oh wait....sorry. I was thinking White Rabbit.
Carry on. :jester:


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Who remembers when SW had a luminous base for certain colors. It was the most opaque crap in the world. Never worked without at least three coats for coverage, even with the slightest color change. If I had a client pick a color in the luminous base, I always had it made in the extra white base. It would change it maybe half a shade darker, but you really could never tell the difference and it covered so much better. After mega complaints they finally dropped it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

loaded brush said:


> Who remembers when SW had a luminous base for certain colors. It was the most opaque crap in the world. Never worked without at least three coats for coverage, even with the slightest color change. If I had a client pick a color in the luminous base, I always had it made in the extra white base. It would change it maybe half a shade darker, but you really could never tell the difference and it covered so much better. After mega complaints they finally dropped it.


The luminous base was the stuff nightmares are made of.

I did an whole house repaint with it, off white over off white 3 f'ing coats.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Not sure but the yellow base-duration was great!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh and never get a pastel base and try to get a white to cover.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Damon T said:


> No we use white dove a lot. One of our go-to trim and ceiling colors


Good deal. We have a lot of ceilings and trim to do and I have to cover a midtone tan. Interesting, the customer lives in Washington DC.

Also, I charged it all to your account. Thank You:whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I find white dove border line in hiding power usually. Test for certain


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Go ask Alice. Oh wait....sorry. I was thinking White Rabbit.
> Carry on. :jester:


I admit, I've stumbled down the rabbit hole once or twice :sorcerer:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Simply White is another that was two coats over the factory prefinish white.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

loaded brush said:


> Who remembers when SW had a luminous base for certain colors. It was the most opaque crap in the world. Never worked without at least three coats for coverage, even with the slightest color change. If I had a client pick a color in the luminous base, I always had it made in the extra white base. It would change it maybe half a shade darker, but you really could never tell the difference and it covered so much better. After mega complaints they finally dropped it.


Yeah my GC always spec'd Westhighland White. It was luminous base but we shot it in extra white.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Bender said:


> Good deal. We have a lot of ceilings and trim to do and I have to cover a midtone tan. Interesting, the customer lives in Washington DC. Also, I charged it all to your account. Thank You:whistling2:


Now I meant decent at coverage, but it's still a white so covering a mid tone won't be a cakewalk. Covers white well. 
Good luck on our charge account, we're in the other Washington. ;-)


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Last white dove we used was done in advance satin over shellac primer. I don't remember there being coverage issues.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I would like to hear what products posters are referring to when they write "quality is not what it used to be" for coverage and workability?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Seattlepainting said:


> I would like to hear what products posters are referring to when they write "quality is not what it used to be" for coverage and workability?


-BM advance is a great product, but tends to run if you don't baby sit it with air flow and and a quick followup stroke of the brush before it sets. Otherwise, the product will put you to sleep it's so easy to apply.

-BM Regal pearl finish covers well, but also has issues with high humidity and likes to close the curtains on a beautiful application if not monitored.


Bottom line for me, to comply with EPA VOC restrictions, much of the evaporating solvents that help with the coalescence of film formation, have been eliminated or reduced from paint.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

So why are you guys using all these high dollar paints if they still take 2 & 3 coats on your walls?? SW 200 0 VOC 1 or 2 coats 99% of the time, Same labor less than 1/2 the material cost. Just sayin....


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

Just finished a bedroom , Mascrapone in regal select egshell. Walls were dark grey so we primed and then had to do 3 coats to make it look as it should . 
The guys at the store told me that adding more white tint helps with the coverage without changing the color. Don't know if it really works but definitely will give it a try next time. Thought this might help


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> So why are you guys using all these high dollar paints if they still take 2 & 3 coats on your walls?? SW 200 0 VOC 1 or 2 coats 99% of the time, Same labor less than 1/2 the material cost. Just sayin....


Because wear all stupit?:blink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> So why are you guys using all these high dollar paints if they still take 2 & 3 coats on your walls?? SW 200 0 VOC 1 or 2 coats 99% of the time, Same labor less than 1/2 the material cost. Just sayin....


Not even close to the same color depth, finish quality, or durability. I couldn't get pencil marks from carpenters to come off 200 0 eggshell.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't get it. I never have coverage issues with Bm Aura, or Regal Select... 

1/2 inch sleeves on 20' high walls all the time..

4x's over whites 1x's over 4x's...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> So why are you guys using all these high dollar paints if they still take 2 & 3 coats on your walls?? SW 200 0 VOC 1 or 2 coats 99% of the time, Same labor less than 1/2 the material cost. Just sayin....


Good idea....I thougt the same


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> So why are you guys using all these high dollar paints if they still take 2 & 3 coats on your walls?? SW 200 0 VOC 1 or 2 coats 99% of the time, Same labor less than 1/2 the material cost. Just sayin....


Because the Pro Mar lines have no durability whatsoever. Pro Mar might fly in the commercial or industrial venues, but not in residential market where clients want a durable product that they can wash when needed without the color coming off or having smear marks where it was wiped. Remember, Pro Mar is referred to as contractor paint and we all know what that means.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

loaded brush said:


> Because the Pro Mar lines have no durability whatsoever. Pro Mar might fly in the commercial or industrial venues, but not in residential market where clients want a durable product that they can wash when needed without the color coming off or having smear marks where it was wiped. Remember, Pro Mar is referred to as contractor paint and we all know what that means.


Pro mar is all ive ever really used and ive had no complaints....unless im trying to cover something in one coat...promar all day everywhere.....I do alot of 
"two coats as needed"


----------



## sublimepainting (Nov 27, 2013)

We had a formula in the paint store I worked in for several years for white. We would recommend painters use it on troublesome jobs. We came up with it when Gennex came out. 

WH-3x
OY-0x.5

We called it High Hide Super White. Very crisp and excellent at hiding colors. We would add it to primers and 1x or 1B (Yes we would add it to paints that were not meant to be tinted with Gennex but never had a problem. Tinting Satin Impervo and Satin Impervo WB with that was VERY popular. Also great in Muresco.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Pro mar is all ive ever really used and ive had no complaints....unless im trying to cover something in one coat...promar all day everywhere.....I do alot of
> "two coats as needed"


I do a lot of, two coats because it is needed, to do a good job


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

richmondpainting;451031[COLOR=red said:


> ]Pro mar is all ive ever really used and ive had no complaints....[/COLOR]unless im trying to cover something in one coat...promar all day everywhere.....I do alot of
> "two coats as needed"


 
well, oh never mind


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> So why are you guys using all these high dollar paints if they still take 2 & 3 coats on your walls?? SW 200 0 VOC 1 or 2 coats 99% of the time, Same labor less than 1/2 the material cost. Just sayin....


This particular color was a bad mix from the start. If there is nothing but a little yellow tint in a color to make it an off-white, the manufacturer knows it won't cover for beans, and in this case, they chose to make it a part of their pallette anyway. We did a coat of tinted high-hide multipurpose Fresh Start over a yellowed older Satin Impervo off white that we deglossed thoroughly...Two finish coats over that should have done it, but even a third didn't work. In many cases in this house we have done a tinted prime and FOUR finish coats, and that finally won our client's approval. Its the faulty color and nothing more. It doesn't work without a ton of coats and they sell it anyway. This is the very first time I've ever had to do more than two finish coats with Aura. We sell two coats on every job because one is basically never really enough for both coverage and durability - if it looks good in one and the customer is satisfied, we stop there, but most of our clientele accepts the fact that most colors look better and last better in two. We also use matte finish on 99% of the walls we do inside. Eggshell is too shiny looking and getting it to ever look uniform is a waste of time. Always cut lines vs roller lines, always sheen differences when you look at the walls from the right angle...I dunno. My advice? Never EVER use AF-20 MASCARPONE. We used it because we sampled it and they liked the color. We didn't really think to check the sample for coverage, given our track record with Aura. We had already bought much of the paint for their project ( entire inside of a 3 bed, 3 bath home) when the problem was discovered...


----------

